# mount /dev/null read-only filesystem

## tntkane

Hi leute! schon wieder ein problem *g*

habe mal wieder irgendwas an meinem system verstellt. er schmeisst jetzt die nachricht aus dem betreff und er bootet nur bis zu dem punkt und ich kann mich als root nur anmelden und bekomme ne bash... der fehler sei angeblich in der /sbin/rc line1

hmm nur wenn ich mit der cd boote kann ich meine (dev/hda2) perfekt einbinden *g* was hab ich trottel bloss gemacht *g*

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

wär schon nett wenn du wenigstens sagen könntest was, oder jedenfalls was ungefähr, du verändert hast, sonst kann man da echt kaum helfen.

cu

 slyzer

----------

## tntkane

Hi,

ja wenn ich das wuesste haette ich es schon verbessert...  :Smile:  hmm evtl. habe ich ne system datei ohne w geoeffneet glaube ich aber net. ich habe die bootreinfolge im bios geändert von cdrom auf festplatte... aber das zurueckstellen hat net gebracht... wäre auch bereit root zugriff zu erteilen wenn das hilft... aber es is natuerlich auch scheisse... kann man mich auch gut veräppeln *g*

----------

## netster

hört sich eher danach an, als würdest du /bin/bash nicht habe....

check mal und sag bescheid. wenn fehlt, hast vielleicht nur die bash verloren, 

da machst dann mount aller disks über cd und emergest einfach bash neu. 

wenn's net hilft, würde ich nen emerge -world drüberbügeln oder komplett neu

machen ....

cheers

----------

## slyzer

Du könntest bspw. sagen wo genau er stehen bleibt und was er in den 3 Schritten davor getan hat. Ohne eine genauere Beschreibung kann man da echt nur Vermutungen aufstellen...

cu

 slyzer

----------

